# Closed



## The_Shellraiser (Feb 23, 2021)

This thread is closed, someone bumped it after months of inactivity.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 23, 2021)

I tried to find something but ran into a gif of two TMNT brothers making out.

This... This might be something you may have to save up and commission someone for. A custom.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 23, 2021)

You will have to make your own base.  There just isn't enough interest at the present in the species to make it financially viable for anyone to make a base.  I can think of ways to do it, such as using a heat gun and some ABS plastic, or making your own base mold for fiberglass.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 23, 2021)

Keefur said:


> You will have to make your own base.  There just isn't enough interest at the present in the species to make it financially viable for anyone to make a base.  I can think of ways to do it, such as using a heat gun and some ABS plastic, or making your own base mold for fiberglass.


I think he's talking about a digital base. Lol
Like free to use line art.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

try looking up animated kids stuff.

they often have anthropomorphic turtles in them.


----------



## The_Shellraiser (Feb 23, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I think he's talking about a digital base. Lol
> Like free to use line art.


You are correct.  Unfortunately unemployed and what little money I do have is going my dad to help pay off his $3k+ medical bills, so no commissions for me anytime soon.  Appreciate the advice though!


----------



## CoochieBoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Send me a Note I may be able to help and draw a quick reference if I can get enough of a description.  Never drawn a turtle but I'm willing to try.


----------



## sushy (Feb 24, 2021)

A turtle would be very cool as a fursona indeed! You don't see them often. 
For inspiration you could also look at Bowser or turtle Pokemon like Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 24, 2021)

There's a lot of /inspirations/, it mostly depends on the type of presentation I wager. But yeah, bases are super, super rare. Did quite a search, with no luck. :<

But things come to mind..

Master Oogway from KFP...
Tote from Legend of Mana...

One that really stood out for me as an amazing-looking OC character was this one - multiple pics, scroll on down! https://www.artstation.com/artwork/OAdN8 (Pretty much SFW) 

I guess I like the concept of anthropomorphic characters that retain a lot of the physical aspects of the base species over "human body with trace creature elements". Just a personal preference! 

It's more than likely that you'll have to find someone like CoochieBoo above willing to slap something awesome together (dem birb feathers, woooooowww!)


----------



## The_Shellraiser (Feb 24, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> There's a lot of /inspirations/, it mostly depends on the type of presentation I wager. But yeah, bases are super, super rare. Did quite a search, with no luck. :<
> 
> But things come to mind..
> 
> ...


Ah, Toanka!  I've stumbled across that character many times in my searches for turtle inspiration, definitely a good example of a unique turtle design that isn't too cartoony or TMNTesque.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 15, 2021)

First of all, I fucking love turtles. I will draw your character for free, but it might take me a month or so. Are you cool with that?
Also should specify: no crude, nude, lewd, or rude content.


----------



## The_Shellraiser (Mar 28, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> First of all, I fucking love turtles. I will draw your character for free, but it might take me a month or so. Are you cool with that?
> Also should specify: no crude, nude, lewd, or rude content.


Late reply, but I'm cool with that!


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 30, 2021)

The_Shellraiser said:


> Late reply, but I'm cool with that!


So what do you want exactly?


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jul 1, 2021)

i have tanya the red eared slider who is a nerd and wears round glasses and mega pigtails, Mostly i do.
all turtle anthros don't wear that kinda round eyewear in stuff, they have a few turtle characters that wear round glasses.
like toby turtle from robin hood, jackie turtle from danger rangers, and everybody except me as tanya wearing nerdy round glasses.
i hope some turtles are nerds that might wear round and oversized square ones.

example i just have round glasses in this picture.


----------

